# Backflushing



## Stevebo (Apr 8, 2018)

Hi

I have just received a Gaggia classic from a friend, he advised to backflush regular. Just would like to know how regular should you backflush, how long do you backflush (seconds) and how many times do you do this per session ? Hope you can help thanks


----------



## 9719 (Mar 29, 2015)

I'd forget the sprouts thoughdon't worry about that for to long...


----------



## Stevebo (Apr 8, 2018)

Thanks


----------

